# How to password protect chrome browser?



## Sarath (Aug 13, 2011)

I want to set a password for my chrome browser so that it can be accessed only by me.

It should ideally be password protected always and doesn't need to be manually locked each time.

Thanks




.
.
.
I just downloaded an extension that allows me to do just that but I would like to know if anyone is using password protection for their browser too.
Dont know the name of the extension.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, this might do the trick 

How To Password Protect Any Windows Program


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2011)

@Sarath:Why only Chrome?their are many browsers available (IE,FireFox,Opera etc)

also do u use a password protected admin account?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2011)

Password Protecting just a browser, seems redundant when you can just use a password protected User Account!
But I too had encountered an extension on Chrome, which allowed to lock Chrome just like we can lock the desktop. But I am not using it.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 13, 2011)

I just need to lock the browser. I would have asked for other browsers but I have gotten too used to chrome. I DLed an extension but am clueless as to why it doesn;t work flawlessly.

There are no user accounts on this PC. I think by default its the admin acc and it has no password. Nor can I put one as it is used by many. And also I like switching on the PC and finding the desktop rather than having to input login password for each boot.



thetechfreak said:


> Well, this might do the trick
> 
> How To Password Protect Any Windows Program



Thank you for this link. I will check it out.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2011)

Sarath said:


> And also I like switching on the PC and finding the desktop rather than having to input login password for each boot.



No offence, but that is sheer laziness! I mean, imagine the convenience of setting your custom wallpaper, and icon settings, and shortcuts, which no one BUT you can change. All this can be achieved by just making two accounts. One with probably a 2-3 letter password, and other without one!
Best part, you can have different "default" browsers on both of the user accounts. Which means, you can have Chrome in your account, while you can make chrome invisible for different account, and let Firefox or IE to be the default browser. You can EVEN allow Chrome on this second account, since now the history/ bookmarks etc, wont be shared with the two instances of Chrome, being in different account.

There are immense advantage of having two accounts, in comparison of its disadvantage of a click, pressing two keys and Enter!


----------



## Sarath (Aug 14, 2011)

Laziness=Convenience. 

There are many reasons that dont allow me to put a login pass for the PC itself. I do not want too many accounts as I use this PC 98% of the time. The only reason that anyone else even touches this PC is because all of the home vids are on this. 

My chrome as pinned tabs that open my email, FB, TDF etc. I do not want anyone to access them. Some of my emails got compromised. Since I wasn't attacked my the govt or spies; just parents, I cant just go ahead and put a lock code to everything. Since I am the sole user of chrome in this PC (I DLed IE and Firefox just for them) I decided to lock it up. I have deleted all my pinned tabs and feel so 1999ish right now.

IN simplest of words, if I out a lock code then all I will get it-
"Why is there a login id for this computer, what do you have that needs so much protection"


----------



## Vyom (Aug 14, 2011)

In that case, I have an idea! Why don't you delete all your shortcuts that point to Chrome browser, and instead put just the FF and IE shortcuts all over, on desktop, and Start Menu's Pinned items.
Also just create a custom keyboard shortcut for Chrome, like Shift + Ctrl + Alt + C. This way, your parents can't access Chrome, but you can by pressing those four keys! 
To make custom keyboard shortcut, follow the steps:

1. Right click existing shortcut, and click Properties, then click Find Target.
Following folder might be open depending on your user name:
C:\Documents and Settings\Admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application
2. Now Right Click Chrome.exe and select Create Shorcut.
3. Now right click the just created shortcut, and select Properties.
4. Now, in the Shortcut Key text box, press, any shortcut you desire, like Shift + Ctrl + Alt + C. Press OK.
5. Delete every other shortcut from desktop, and remove the item from Start Menu.

Now, only you can access Chrome, since only you know this complex shortcut. Chances that anyone (atleast someone less techy) would press combination of four keys are extremely rare!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2011)

@Sarath: install chrome in a secret location....that way only u can access chrome & no body else...


----------



## nisargshah95 (Aug 14, 2011)

Spoiler






vineet369 said:


> In that case, I have an idea! Why don't you delete all your shortcuts that point to Chrome browser, and instead put just the FF and IE shortcuts all over, on desktop, and Start Menu's Pinned items.
> Also just create a custom keyboard shortcut for Chrome, like Shift + Ctrl + Alt + C. This way, your parents can't access Chrome, but you can by pressing those four keys!
> To make custom keyboard shortcut, follow the steps:
> 
> ...





Zangetsu said:


> @Sarath: install chrome in a secret location....that way only u can access chrome & no body else...






 I like your ideas!


----------

